# Top Local Juices 2017 - Voting for DESSERT



## Andre (3/7/17)

Time to start voting. The poll is at the top of the page. Click on the little circle before the juice you want to vote for. You can vote for one juice only. The poll is not visible on Tapatalk I believe - you have to log in on the normal website.

Voting is only open to members who joined before 1 June 2017 (day the nominations started). The system actually works on a period, which might affect members joining a week or so before 1 June 2017 - PM me if you are having trouble voting.

Polling stations close in 14 days. You may change your vote within this period

Juices in alphabetical order.

Links for voting in the other categories:

BREAKFAST
MENTHOL and MINT
FRUIT
TOBACCO
BAKERY
BEVERAGE

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Carrie McLeod (3/7/17)

Has to be Zoob!!


----------



## Cuzzie (3/7/17)

Old bill caramel popcorn by mellow vapor


----------



## Ricky000666 (4/7/17)

Has no 1 vaper falooda? You are missing out big time

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Billie (4/7/17)

ZOOB FTW!


----------



## SynBoy (4/7/17)

Zoob by MILC!


----------



## Andre (5/7/17)

Bunched at the top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zakes169 (6/7/17)

*Old Bills Caramel Popcorn by Mellow Vapour *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Astronaut_xt (7/7/17)

Old bills caramel popcorn by mellow vapour


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (11/7/17)

Although I have voted for Frosteez and I love the juice, why is it being classified as a dessert when it is already in the breakfast class which is where it belongs


----------



## skola (11/7/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Although I have voted for Frosteez and I love the juice, why is it being classified as a dessert when it is already in the breakfast class which is where it belongs


Some chaps nominated it for the dessert category.. Maybe they like cereal as a dessert. Who are we to judge hey.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (11/7/17)

skola said:


> Some chaps nominated it for the dessert category.. Maybe they like cereal as a dessert. Who are we to judge hey.



I hear you but it is unfair to be in two categories when it is such a good juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (11/7/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I hear you but it is unfair to be in two categories when it is such a good juice.


I agree.. It also doesn't make sense. In the dessert category, are guys voting for it because it is a great dessert juice or are they just voting for it because it is a great juice.. Don't know if I am making sense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (11/7/17)

skola said:


> I agree.. It also doesn't make sense. In the dessert category, are guys voting for it because it is a great dessert juice or are they just voting for it because it is a great juice.. Don't know if I am making sense.



You are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (11/7/17)

Zoob is also in two categories, it's what the ppl want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/7/17)

Poll closes tomorrow, 17 July 2017, at 11:43. Last chance.


----------



## Tai (17/7/17)

Old Bills caramel popcorn


----------

